
Government/FBI hacked my MacBook Pro - codeninjajosh
The FBI hacked my MacBook with a firmware loader that I couldn&#x27;t use chipsec to remove it because the firmware wasn&#x27;t available to download to make a whitelist they used hacked exploited versions of dmproxy and windowserver. Use 4 shadow to detect intrusion.
======
bomdo
I'm not doubting in any way that someone hacked your PC, but just in case you
are currently suffering from CO poisoning [1], please try to take a day off
and go outside for a walk.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_monoxide_poisoning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_monoxide_poisoning)

------
cryptarch
What makes you think it's a state actor and not regular malware, or even just
a bug?

I once got pretty noided by my hard drive reporting to be empty once, thought
I encountered a cryptolocker in progress. Proceeded to hard shut-down the PC
and forensically inspect my HDD, turns out the HDD's USB firmware was starting
to fail but my data was fine.

Do you have a CO detector in your living space and is it working? Do you have
any reason to doubt your judgement here? Your theory seems far-fetched to me
and the way you mention details raise my paranoia/mental illness/troll alarm.

~~~
codeninjajosh
See comment below. I have screen shots from the intrusion took me along time
to detect it.

~~~
cryptarch
So why are you not posting them?

~~~
codeninjajosh
[http://imgur.com/a/pbAbh](http://imgur.com/a/pbAbh)

------
DigitalSea
Where is your proof? More importantly, why would the FBI want to hack your
MacBook Pro in the first place? If that's the case, they know you posted this
and they'll just have to find another way to spy on you.

~~~
codeninjajosh
I'll post screen shots tomorrow

~~~
Mandatum
> 3 hour old account

> No proof given to claims

I'm certain this is breaking rules, do a write-up and re-post tomorrow with
proof under a new account (you'll likely be flagged for a dupe if under the
same one).

~~~
codeninjajosh
I have a new account because hacking and cyber security are new to me. I been
in it and a programmer for 17 years so traditional methods of intrusion
detection didn't work because I must of been rooted. I came here for help in
fixing the problem.

------
codeninjajosh
Does anyone know how I can fix this problem? The notices started to go away I
used express vpn only with option allow access to local devices unchecked. So
this tells me they attacking me from a point on the local network and they are
able to get past the nat on my personal firewall from hacker warehouse using
open wrt

------
marcsm
quite improbable, unless you are a high target, which is doubtful.

~~~
danielmain
Why not? there are so many people out there buying/selling child or
necrophilia pornography in the darknet. I hope they get caught by the police.

But, please I'm not saying that @codeninjajosh is on target because of that.

~~~
codeninjajosh
Read comments above

------
cuchoi
What is 4 shadow? Tried googling without much success.

~~~
geoah
Seems to be this [http://4shadowapp.com/](http://4shadowapp.com/)

